# new dual t5HO fixture over 55g



## Marshall (Jul 8, 2013)

hey all,

I currently have a fluval ultra-bright 48" LED fixture over my 55g and I'm not liking the really slow growth of my plants, so I added the stock t8s as well (2 18" tubes) but it hasnt made any significant impact over the last 2 months. I have had this tank set-up for a little over a year.

I have a 29 with the stock 24" t8 and my anubias has tripled in size and my ferns are exploding, all withing a few months with virtually no algea and without any ferts.

I keep my lights on from 3-10pm and have a slight bit of BBA that is slowly going away.

I have Swords, crypts, java ferns and anubias in the tank right now. I used to have ludwidgia and bacopa but they never really grew ( i'm assuming from lack of light) with a sand substrate. The Swords have almost lost all of their leaves (they were probably grown emersed and are now established) but are sending out new healthy leaves now but still at a very slow rate, I see maybe a leaf every 1-2 weeks.

I am dosing ferts with the PMDD regimen, micro and macro mix, 1 tbs of each dry fert in 500 mL of water, and dosing 3/4 tbs of that solution everyday, as well as root tabs for my Swords and crypts. No co2.

I found a dual t5HO fixture on kijiji and will be installing it this weekend hopefully

I will be suspending the lights above the tank and I have glass tops.

what I need to know is how far above the tank should I have them suspended to keep my lighting in the medium range?


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

Does it have the legs? If so you can place them on it and that should be fine. I found that high light over my 55 was a 4 bulb fixture, when only two of the lights were on it was more in the medium range.


----------



## Marshall (Jul 8, 2013)

no it doesnt, its actually a hydroponics light that needs to be hung, which i sorta like anyway

I have been reading a bunch about using dual t5s and there are a lot of mixed opinions on wether or not its too much, with this light I can also just unplug 1 of them if it ever gets to be too much


----------



## chenowethpm (Jan 8, 2014)

You may need to add co2 with the higher light.


----------



## Marshall (Jul 8, 2013)

I'm hoping to avoid co2 for a bit still, I have the red sea starter kit for it but i still have to find a 5 lb tank and hook everything up


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

Oh hanging, even better! You can adjust it depending, but I would go about three or four inches above to begin with.


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

Go right to pressurised co2 if you are going to get in it for the 55.
Your lights(2 t5ho) won't be high light wherever you hang them.
Like bev said ,maybe with a 4 bulb ho unit.The 55 is pretty tall to try aything but serious light in it puts in medium at best.
All your good plants are "low light" and so the ferts may not even matter(especially if you do weekly maint),BUT certainly don't hurt.I dose the same as you,BUT I mix my ferts (came with 1 drop,2 drop,3drop,4drop formula) at 1/2 water so I start my drops(20-30 ml daily in my 180g ) off the rip.(I mix the recipe with 250 ml instead of the 500ml they say).
CO2 (pressurised with pH controller/soleniod, reactors,timers) is the best thing I've done with plants ,since trying to keep/grow them.


----------



## Marshall (Jul 8, 2013)

thanks guys, I'll look into it, convicing my wife is a whole nother story...


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

Upping your light should make a noticeable difference.You should see the difference in what you did.
If you get too much algae just lower the time of light on.I'm still amazed how short good light cycles can be.


----------

